
Show HN: My Android game “Tricky Maze” is released. Train your logic and memory - artem31
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.playrea.tricky.maze
======
artem31
Hello community! I've created a puzzle game to train logic and memory with 450
handcrafted levels. How many levels can you complete? ;)

Play Store -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.playrea.tr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.playrea.tricky.maze)

Challenge yourself in two addictive game modes: "Classic" mode trains logic.
The player must think a few steps ahead before every swipe to reach the exit
with a limited number of moves.

"Explorer" mode trains memory as the player sees no obstacles at the beginning
of each level. Therefore, first he must explore the labyrinth, find and
remember many different wrong routes and find the only one correct way to
escape.

I'd love to hear your feedback about my game!

